# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Βόρεια Προάστεια Αθήνας >  Νέος Κόμβος Χαλάνδρι

## Errikos

Καλησπέρα,
Με ενδιαφερει να στήσω νεό Backbone κόμβο στο χαλάνδρι, στην θέση #23449 θα ανεβάσω πανοραμική οπτική σύντομα.
Είμαι απέναντι απο τον darengr

Απο εξοπλισμό έχω διαφορα πιάτα και feeders.

Ηθελα να ρωτήσω το δίκτυο υπάρχει ακόμα; Δεν βλέπω πολλή δραστηριότητα γενικά...

----------


## mikemtb

καλως ξαναηρθες 
ο darengr μοιαζει να τα εχει παρατήσει...
μπες bgpmap.ozo.com να δεις οτι ειμαστε ομως παρα πολλοί ακομα που απλα γουσταρουμε να routάρουμε !! (ειναι σχεδον live η απεικονιση του υφισταμενου δικτυου)
πιστευω θα βρεις ανταποκριση! 
αν χρειαστείς βοήθεια, στειλε pm

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A528B μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Errikos

Α ωραία κάτι γίνεται! Φαινεται βέβαια να είμαι λίγο σε μαύρη τρύπα κάλυψης. Βέβαια είμαι ψηλά οπότε πιστεύω όλο και κάπου θα πιάσω κάτι. Θα ανεβάσω πανοραμικές για να το δούμε!

----------


## senius

Καλώς ήρθες Erriko!

Σήκωσε πιάτα και εξοπλισμό να εκπέμπουν, και θα σε φτιάξουμε!!
Ένα πιάτο γύρισε το προς τον dti (#1) περιοχή Καλογρέζα, και θα συνεχίσουμε με τα επόμενα λινκ σου....
 :: 

senius

----------


## Errikos

Καλημέρα σας και πάλι!

Καλογρέζα δύσκολα θα δώ αλλά νομίζω όλο και κάπου θα καταφέρω να δέσω.
Παρακάτω έχω ανεβάσει πανοραμικές με drone περίπου απο το ύψος που θα μπει η κεραία. 

https://photos.app.goo.gl/FnuSapHZ7fqiTLb89

----------

